# fm transmitter question



## jkbird59 (Dec 22, 2006)

my exact xt7 is hard wired in my car but only plays thru two speakers found another on ebay hooked it up great. now want to use the original one in wives car i got it hooked up with car kit. do i have to turn the fm transmitter on and what fm station do i put the car radio on? thanks


----------

